# Chorioamnionitis



## turbo_mom

This is what I was infected with and this is ultimately what led up to my preterm labour. There was really no way to detect it or prevent it in my case. Here is what I found on "Chorioamnionitis"

"What is chorioamnionitis?"

Chorioamnionitis is an infection of the membranes (placental tissues) and amniotic fluid. It occurs in about 1 to 2 percent of all pregnancies, but is much more common in preterm births. Chorioamnionitis can cause bacteremia (blood infection) in the mother and may lead to preterm birth and serious infection in the newborn baby. Other terms for chorioamnionitis include intra-amniotic infection and amnionitis.

The organisms usually responsible for chorioamnionitis are those that are normally present in the vagina, including Escherichia coli (E. coli). Group B streptococcus may also cause the infection. Chorioamnionitis can develop when the membranes (amniotic sac) are ruptured (broken) for an extended period. This allows the vaginal organisms to move upward into the uterus.
What are the symptoms of chorioamnionitis?

The following are the most common symptoms of chorioamnionitis. However, each woman may experience symptoms differently. Symptoms may include:
fever 
increased heart rate in mother and fetus 
tender or painful uterus 
a foul odor of the amniotic fluid 

The symptoms of chorioamnionitis may resemble other conditions or medical problems. Always consult your physician for a diagnosis.
How is chorioamnionitis diagnosed?

In addition to a complete medical history and physical examination, chorioamnionitis is diagnosed by symptoms and by laboratory tests for infection. Testing of the amniotic fluid by amniocentesis (withdrawing fluid with a needle) may be needed.
Treatment for chorioamnionitis:

Specific treatment for chorioamnionitis will be determined by your physician based on:
your overall health and medical history 
extent of the condition 
your tolerance for specific medications, procedures, or therapies 
expectations for the course of the condition 
your opinion or preference 

Antibiotics are used to treat chorioamnionitis as soon as the infection is diagnosed. Antibiotics are usually continued after delivery as well. Delivery is often necessary to prevent complications in the mother, or if the fetus is in danger.


----------



## Linzi

Wow thats really scary, Ive never heard of it before. 

Is that wahats been making your scar infected as well? You poor thing! 

Many hugs from over this way :)

xxx


----------



## Lauz_1601

gosh only 1-2 % of pregnancies!

that is scary, glad you and your LO are safe and doing well xxx


----------



## Jay

Public Pools = bad for pregnant women


----------



## Angel

I have never heard of that before,Hope you are feeling better steph.


----------



## AquaDementia

Jay said:


> Public Pools = bad for pregnant women



did steph go for a swim before angelynn was born?


----------



## shamrockgirl4

wow not heard of that before glad ur both doing ok now though hows ur wound healing up hun? xxx


----------



## turbo_mom

Yeah when I heard that this is what I had I was pretty shocked and to see that it's only happened in 1-2% of all pregnancies is just insane.....
I didn't go swimming or anything like that at all this whole pregnancy. But there is bacteria in pools. Be extra dilgent in washing your hands, sanitizing toilet seats and cleaning up after sex. I'm not sure how the bacteria got into my uterus but it did. Next pregnancy I will be sooooo strict on germs and keeping bacteria out.

My incision is starting to heal up and the antibiotics are really helping. They sent me home with IV until monday. But over the last few days I just feel awesome. Im not as tired, moving around is easier, getting up and down is easier and last night I actually slept through most of the night with Jay by my side. :) So next week I should definetely be able to hold my baby girl!!


----------



## shamrockgirl4

ooh that is good news hun bet ya cant wait to hold her


----------



## skiwi

I did not even know that......... Steph glad to hear you are on the mend, and how exciting you are going to hold, your beautiful baby girl x x x


----------

